# If only you were....



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Look at me! I'm a Tesla!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> Look at me! I'm a Tesla!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If at first you don't succeed, try try again.


----------

